# how do we stay on top of google?



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone...

My web developer just notified [my site] is on #1 if you google [some of the main keywords relevant to our products]

I think thats cool...lol...

My question is, how do we stay in the top 10 on page 1? Is there something we can do? Do i just need to go back to my developer periodically?

Thanks

mikey


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It will generally happen naturally if your site is already setup with the basic SEO guidelines.

If you read through that link, you'll find lots of posts that talk about how to make sure your site is search engine friendly.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Google likes to see sites changing - dead sites are of little value.
They like backlinks.
They do not like to be manipulated.
How has your developer achieved this? If he has used 'white-hat' tactics it takes a while but will last, 'black-hat' tactics like link farms and paid links may get you banned altogether.
If he's doing his job, let him refresh your site occasionally?


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

From my understanding of what he has told me, he uses only "straight up" practices... he is a very religious man and so i would have a hard time thinking he would do otherwise...lol... 

as for time wise... its been over a month since we had him handle the SEO

mikey


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Worth his money then...use him.


----------



## UncleFire (Feb 6, 2009)

Would be nice to see an example-- (assuming it doesn't conflict with forum rules). Plus, hey its another backlink to your site. 

Nevermind-- just saw Rodney's comment... doh!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I sometimes wonder about Google. One of my sites is SEO'd to death and only makes page five. Another one of my sites has zilch SEO, well purposeful SEO anyway and it regularly features on page one.

Could it be that the Google prefers the laid back to the proactive and the indifferent to the deeply concerned?? Yep I haven't figured it out either yet.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Google aims to give the user the best results for their search terms, how they do it is deliberately obscure, your job as a webmaster is to help them.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been doing websites for many years now and here is one thing that I've noticed with google. It takes 9 -12 months for a new website to get any kind of good ranking. Build a page with lots of good content that is text, have links from other related websites and you should do fine once google has known about your site for longer than the 9 - 12 months.

Andy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Could it be that the Google prefers the laid back to the proactive and the indifferent to the deeply concerned?


I read a while back that Google may have been penalizing for "over optimization" of websites.

Does an Over-Optimization Penalty Exist? - Search Engine Guide Blog

Does an Search Engine Over-Optimization Penalty Exist?



> Another one of my sites has zilch SEO, well _purposeful SEO_ anyway and it regularly features on page one.


I think "purposeful SEO" may be the best way. Especially if the SEO has a benefit to the end user (meaningful titles, easy to read links)


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Seth Godin has this recent take on SEOs here:

Seth's Blog: How to make money with SEO

His question is: do you own the keyword the you already own?


----------

